# How High Is The Beach Pier?



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

In the process of re-netting my landing net, I realized I have no idea how long I want to make the rope. I don't want twenty extra feet of rope to mess with and I certainly don't want it too short. What length is the rope on some of your nets? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

about 40 feet off the water..I use a 50 ft. rope.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

if your at gbbt and spooling off rope from the back corner of the shop...pull to right in front of the drink coolers or futher and youll be good!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was looking around on SRIA web site and it's 30 feet off the water and the water depth is roughly 20 feet.


----------

